# Practical stations for a First Responder, assessment.



## JamesBlack (May 18, 2011)

I take my First Responder final this Saturday.


The only practical station I'm worried about is the Medical and Trauma assessment. What's the easiest way to get through them?

BSI, scene safety, ROC-LOC-ABC, sample, and that's pretty much it?


----------



## foxfire (May 18, 2011)

Know the assessment sheet by heart. When you test, verbalize everything,  and I mean everything.  If you did it and did not say it, you could possibly loose that point because the tester was looking at the sheet or whatever and did not see you.


----------

